# what to do?



## humangirl (Jul 16, 2009)

I have an 18 yr old son. He isn't speaking to me because 1 of my Facebook friends is a boyfiend form 24 yrs ago. He thinks it wrong because I'm married (20 yrs). It also upsets my husband. I've offered to show husband my FB acct & he isn't interested just say I shouldn't be talking to any men. I think this is silly & refuse to give up friends because they feel its wrong. My son will not even discuss it with me. I don't want to lose my son but to give in would mean I would have to give up something of myself. Any suggestions, or opions would be welcome.


----------



## justgluit (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi, 
I commend you for being open about your facebook activities with your family. I'm sure your intentions are pure however the ex-boyfriend is a POTENTIALLY dangerous territory. I believe that it is important to respect YOURSELF at times but in this case I think you should honor and respect your family and their feelings. Sorry! I hope this helps.


----------



## humangirl (Jul 16, 2009)

I dated this boy in 9th grade for 2 months (out of school 20 yrs). I'm sure we do not have any feelings except friendship. We dont chat or anything like that just comment on an occasional post. Son didn't have problem until he found out his dad was upset. I get that part, my point is husband gets mad any time I speak with any male so I know its only a matter of time before its someone else I shouldn't be speaking to. I'm not hiding anything from them. I understand son doesn't agree but why is it his way or no way? Thanks again for comments.


----------

